# Öyleyse bana gösterin çevirinizi



## VadimR

It is a dıalog taken from a Turkish language textbook (by P. I. Kuznetsov, Moscow, 2000).

Teacher asks students to translate one text from Turkish into Russian. Then he asks:
Gözden geçirdiniz mi? Öyleyse bana gösterin çevirinizi.

1) Göster + *in *- Why is *in* instead of *iniz*?
2) Çeviriniz + *i - *What case is this? (I think this is accusative case but I'm not sure)


----------



## Gemmenita

Hi,

1) To make _imperative_ in Turkish, there are two forms of the second person plural :
- Formal (addressing strangers or being polite) adds *-in* to the verb stem,
- Public (for notices etc. or being extra polite) adds *-iniz* to the verb stem.

Therefore, here as well as in any other daily conversation, 'Göster + *in*' is the best and the most appropriate form of imperative.

2) Yes, it is accusative case, since 'çeviriniz' ( where *-niz* is possessive suffix for vowel ending words : here 'çeviri') is the direct object of 'gösterin',
because we say : Bir şey*i* göstermek. >>> çeviriniz-*i* gösterin !

İyi günler !


----------



## VadimR

Thank you very much!

But there is still a question.
Why çevirinizi (çeviri +* niz* + i) have Formal ending and gösterin (göster +* in*) have Public ending? I mean shouldn't it be the same ending for both of them in this case?


----------



## Gemmenita

Oh, no ! There is no relation between them. The Formal and Public discussion is for _imperative_ cases, but in 'çeviri +* niz* + i' we have '*possession*' case.

But you are right for the confusion because imperative and possessive cases have - (i)niz *in common, *for the verbs such as göst*e*rmek. (that's why I wrote *-niz *in bold, exactly for showing this and in order that both suffixes which belong to 2 different worlds don't get mixed up! )


----------



## VadimR

It is all understandable of course! 
I will try to explain differently.
Here is a little modification of the sentence above:

1) Gözden geçir*din* mi? Öyleyse bana göster*in* çevir*in*i.
Here we have *Formal *as you say it OR addresıng to *one* person

2) Gözden geçir*diniz* mi? Öyleyse bana göster*in (? iniz)* çeviri*niz*i.
Here we have *Publıc *as you say it OR addresıng to *many* persons. And if it so the word  *göster* have to have* iniz* instead of i*n*


Am I wrong?


----------



## Rallino

Your first example has a mistake. It should be *göster*. 

göster : singular & among friends
gösterin = gösteriniz : singular formal & plural

The "in" form is for "siz" (plural&formal). The "iniz" form is the same, but it's only used in written language.


----------



## VadimR

Now I see =) Thank you all very much!


----------



## Gemmenita

First, you're most welcome !

Then:

1.


VadimR said:


> It is all understandable of course!




2.


VadimR said:


> (...)
> Here we have *Publıc *as you say it OR addresıng to *many* persons. And if it so the word  *göster* have to have* iniz* instead of i*n*



I discovered the source of confusion ! 

I wrote in post #2 :


> - Public (for notices etc. or being extra polite) adds *-iniz* to the verb stem.



that I should clarify here : Public, means _public places _or_ public usage_ as I wrote in the parenthesis : *notices *or for example *public posts on the wall*, etc and also when we should be _extremely polite_ for example in *official letters* which all belong, as Rallino said too, to _written language_ !

ps. I was not talking about 'singular' or 'plural' but the difference in the usage of '-in' and '-iniz' ( in imperative cases)  as I considered your question was about.


----------



## VadimR

Thank you very much! =)


----------

